# WinCC Übersicht der Skribt-Befehle



## Fl0Bru (28 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern ein C-Skribt verstehen, welches bei uns eingesetzt wird. Es geht um den Befehl "setpicturename(X, Y, Z)". Gibt es eine Übersicht über alle Befehle die WinCC mitbringt? In dem Handbuch über die Skripte habe ich leider nichts derartiges gefunden.


Grüße

Fl0Bru


----------



## repök (28 September 2013)

setpicturename(x,y,z) setzt in einem bildfenster den namenen des bildes neu.
mal so aus dem gedächtnis:
x wäre das bild in dem sich das fenster befindet
y ist der name des fensters
z ist der neue name des bildes im fenster


----------



## Fl0Bru (28 September 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank.

Kennst du eine allgemeine Übersicht der Funktionen? Oder wie siehst du, was eine Funktion macht?


----------



## repök (28 September 2013)

iwo in der hilfe (oder wars im netz?) gabs da mal ne beschreibung (wincc5.1). oder etwas mit diesem assistenten anlegen, und danach in eine c-funktion konvertieren. da sieht man schnell was wie gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Fl0Bru (28 September 2013)

Ich bin beim ggoln rein zufällig über das hier gestoßen. Ob es Vollständig ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber bis jetzt habe ich alles gefunden.

Script-Doku


----------



## ducati (30 September 2013)

Ne gute Übersicht gibt's leider nicht...

Es hilft ja auch nicht, nur die C-Funktionen zu verstehen, man muss auch die ganzen Bildfenster, Objekte, Objekteigenschaften, Variablenhaushalt, Datentypen, ... von WinCC erstmal verstanden haben. 

Zu den allgemeinen C-Sachen gibt's halt nicht Siemens-Literatur z.B. "Programmieren in C" von Kernighan/Ritchie...

Für den Anfang ist es schon hilfreich, sich vorhandene Scripte anzuschauen und zu verstehen... aber bis man dann selber sowas ordentlich schreiben kann, ists noch nen langer Weg 

viel Erfolg.


----------



## Fl0Bru (30 September 2013)

Hi,

ich habe den WinCC Grundkurs (5 Tage) besucht. Ist zwar schon zwei gute Jahre her, aber einiges ist ja dann noch hängen geblieben. Dinge wie Variablenhaushalt, S7-Verbindungen etc. sind auch nicht so die Hürde.

C an sich, ist auch nicht das Problem. Mit SCL kommt man dem ja schon sehr nahe und im Studium war C auch inbegriffen.

Aber dei Funktionen sind ja alle mehr oder weniger nur für WinCC geschrieben worden. Wenn man jetzt nicht weis, wann was übergeben wird, ist das schon schlecht. Aber mit der Doku aus dem Link von mir, kommt man da schon etwas weiter mit.


Grüße


----------



## ducati (30 September 2013)

Jo, na dann wird das auch



repök schrieb:


> oder etwas mit diesem assistenten anlegen, und danach in eine c-funktion konvertieren. da sieht man schnell was wie gehandhabt wird.



DynamicDialog heisst der Assistent  Im übrigen sollte man die C-Scripte auch so programmieren, wie die aus dem DynamicDialog kommen. Speziell die Variablendeklaration am Anfang, sonst funtkioniert z.B. die WinCC CrossReferenz nicht.

Gruß.


----------

